# Glock 17



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

So i'm picking up my first purchase in a few days. a nice new glock 17. Unfortunatley, i live in NJ and had to wait for my background check, FID Card and pistol purchase permit to arrive, but everything went through without a hitch.

i guess my question is, when i pick this up (merry christmas to me), can i just head right to a range and use it? See, in NJ, there is no where to rent/demo pistols while at a range. They just don't do it. So a friend of mine has been taking me, each time with a different pistol of his. 

but what should i do before firing for the first time? or, just go and have fun as soon as I have it in my possesion?

I like the 17 as a first pistol for a few reasons. but a biggie is that my wife seems to be able to handle it to (even though she is still getting used to the idea of a pistol in the house).


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

When I bought my G17 all I did was field strip it to be sure it was clean and it was. No wipe down needed and loaded the mags and started shooting.

I have only had one gun that I have ever purchased that had the packing grease in it. All others were clean and lubed. 
The manual will have directions on how to field strip the pistol or you can watch this video




This is a Glock 23 I think he said but the take down is exactly the same.
Have fun with your new gun.

After reading some of the follow up posts here I am beginning to wonder if my FFL cleans/wipes the shipping grease off all his guns.
The one gun that I had to clean I purchased from a different FFL, But my regular FFL I have never had to wipe or clean because they were already that way when I got them home.
All the guns are already in the display case so that may be what he is doing. No greasy goobered up pistols on display and all.


----------



## flashlakso (Dec 22, 2009)

*G17 fist time shooting*

Yes you need to clean it before using it to remove shipping grease and apply new oil to proper places, youtube has several good vidos on cleaning and proper lube of glocks. I especially like vidos from nutnfancy. I love my glock 17 good luck and Have fun:smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

ng00 said:


> So i'm picking up my first purchase in a few days. a nice new glock 17. Unfortunatley, i live in NJ and had to wait for my background check, FID Card and pistol purchase permit to arrive, but everything went through without a hitch.
> 
> i guess my question is, when i pick this up (merry christmas to me), can i just head right to a range and use it? See, in NJ, there is no where to rent/demo pistols while at a range. They just don't do it. So a friend of mine has been taking me, each time with a different pistol of his.
> 
> ...


The Glock instruction manual does call for the weapon to be cleaned and properly lubricated prior to being fired for the first time, so if you can't do that somewhere at the range, you should take it home first. Some folks have reported stoppages/malfunctions when they fired their new Glocks without taking time to clean/lube them, and after they did the maintenance, the guns began to work flawlessly (as Glocks usually do). Leave to copper-colored stuff on the bottom of the slide when you clean it, at least until you get through the first 200 rounds or so, and then you can clean it off and lube it with normal stuff.

I'd also recommend you review the safe/legal methods of transportation for firearms in your state. At a minimum, it will usually require the gun to be unloaded, locked in a case (the Glock case may suffice), and not available to the driver or any passengers of the vehicle (locked in the trunk).

Congrats on your new Glock 17; a fine choice! :smt023


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

I bought a new 26 about 3 weeks ago, took it right home and cleaned it, then went to the range.....mine had a ton of that copper lube on it and lots of oil, so I cleaned it good, left some of the copper stuff on the rails and internals of the frame, and the gun has been flawless so far....over 700 rounds of all kinds of amo so far and its been absolutely perfect....I would clean it first, start taking care of it right away, if you want it to last...


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks everybody for the responses. I am aware of the rules of transp. in NJ. NJ has some strict laws in all areas of firearm purchase and carry/transp. Making the purchase within the next 2-3 days. Can't wait. I'll definitely have to check out the youtube vids on field striping it, seeing as i've never done it before. thankfully i'm a really quick learner.


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

finally bought it. my new and first Glock 17. haven't fired it yet. just purchased it last night. striped it, cleaned it...already for the range.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

:smt023

Waiting for the range report!


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

unfortunately, i live in New Jersey. I think the strictest state in the country in regard to guns. basically, there is only one public range in all of North Jersey and its not too close to my house. but Saturday morning I'm going to be sitting outside this place waiting for it to open.


----------



## GOG (Dec 28, 2009)

ng00 said:


> unfortunately, i live in New Jersey. I think the strictest state in the country in regard to guns. basically, there is only one public range in all of North Jersey and its not too close to my house. but Saturday morning I'm going to be sitting outside this place waiting for it to open.


Thats a nice gun you have there...have fun!!!
Dont forget to let us know that range report... :smt033


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

alright....here is the link to my range report from my first trip this weekend with my new love....the Glock 17. put about 400 rounds through it over the course of the weekend. really took my time. kept cleaning it being the first handful of rounds through it. but i had a GREAT time with it. just need to control my breathing a bit.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=201364#post201364


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

and i know completely understand why people say once you own one, you'll want another.


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

i'm going to change out the slide release to the ext. release. bought it online the other day and had it shipped to me. I'm a lefty and the factory release just isn't large enough for my left index finger to grab. 

i've been told its very easy to do yourself. is it?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes. Here is one of Brownells' GunTech videos on how to do it:






I have Glock-brand extended levers in all my Glocks. Love'em.


----------



## tmayn14 (Aug 5, 2008)

you're right, you will want another! i didn't have my 17 long before i bought my 19.


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

love it!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Tearin' it up! :smt023


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

im working on it.

this is the link to my range thread. i would LOVE some advice and opinions on what i'm possibly doing wrong with my targets that are a little further away.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=202415#post202415


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

> i would LOVE some advice and opinions on what i'm possibly doing wrong with my targets that are a little further away.


Here is what I have learned about shooting pistols.
Trigger control is just about everything. Each pistol has a different trigger, so learning it is first and foremost.
Next is PROPER trigger pull. And no, learning the trigger and proper trigger pull are not the same thing. Many people us the first joint of the index finger to pull the trigger, and this is how I started out. My shots were always close but never on target. Turns out this is not the proper way to pull a trigger, who new? I had been doing it wrong for years.

Years back I watched this video.



 and it helped improve my shot placement a great deal.
I also recommend watching some of Todd Jarrets other videos here http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Todd+Jarret+&search_type=&aq=f
Hope these help. Cheers:smt1099


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

awesome. will have to try some of those techniques on Sunday at the range.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Great. Be sure to let us know how it goes.

I actually was shown this video at another forum when I asked a similar question and have since posted this at other forums for members asking similar questions as yours, and they said it helped. :smt1099


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Congrats! Mine just came home the other day. Been carrying it around the house since the first range trip. It's a handy tool that I don't mind beating on.


----------

